# Spezielle Buchstaben darstellen?



## EOB (11. Dez 2006)

hallo, ich versuche hier grad krampfhaft spezielle zeichen darzustellen. sagen wir mal ich hab einen string in der art:

_
String s = "aæbøcådå";
_

wie koennte ich den wohl so umbauen, dass die zeichen angezeigt werden?

danke


----------



## hupfdule (11. Dez 2006)

hä!?

Wo willst du es denn darstellen? Inwiefern funktioniert es nicht?


----------



## The_S (11. Dez 2006)

unicode!?


----------



## EOB (11. Dez 2006)

hallo, mein fehler. ich moechte das natuerlich in unicode darstellen. problem ist, ich bekomme immer nur ??? anstelle des richtigen buchstaben. ideen dazu?

danke vielmals


----------



## hupfdule (11. Dez 2006)

Wo lässt du es ausgeben? Unterstützt dein Ausgabegerat vlt. kein Unicode? Ist am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## Gast (12. Dez 2006)

unicode kannste zb. so benutzen

"\u03A3"


----------



## EOB (12. Dez 2006)

ich weiss, wie ich unicode darstelle. das problem ist, ich moechte eben spezielle chars in unicode umwandeln. erst hab ichs auf der konsole ausgeben lassen, da gings nicht. dann hab ichs in ein JFrame gepackt und da gings auch nicht. ich meine auf nem norwegischen pc sollten sich doch norwegisce zeichen darstellen lassen?

gruesse


----------



## Ark (13. Dez 2006)

Die Zeichen _sind_ in Java bereits in Unicode (UTF-16BE) gespeichert. Die einzige Erklärung ist eben wirklich, dass das Ausgabegerät diese Zeichen nicht unterstützt bzw. in einer Schriftart(!) darzustellen versucht, die für die entsprechenden Zeichen (z. B. œæåǽű) keine passenden Grafiken bereitstellt.

MfG
Ark


----------

